# Boxes-WITH lids.



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2012)

The other day I asked lid or no lid- I got lots of Ideas but all were with lids-so I did not get to skate out on lids. Down to the final finishing before hinges. A higher power stepped in on design though. (Kathie) She said you have enough going on so KISS. Started all the same design-a few went astray-darn wood you never can trust IT. 

[attachment=5395]

[attachment=5396]

[attachment=5397]


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2012)

Holy Box Heaven Batman those are awesome! 

Mike you are a very accomplished miter-man. My favorite design is in the last pic lower right. Never seen a lid like that it is simply gorgeous. I got to copy that design if you don't mind. 

:welldone:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2012)

Copy away- Kathie likes that lid also. I used to stuggle with miters-then I found the answer- it was right in front of me all the time-P-A-T-I-E-N-C-E. That lid is a challenge-8 pieces to get right and glue at once. I will be doing much more inlay work in future- adds plenty to challenge. I love boxes.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2012)

Roy, take your pick- I just built them to have something to do in shop that I could leave and come back to-good stress relieve and cheaper than a doc!!!!:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## davidgiul (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful work Mike. I'll bet you love wood that has a cup in it. Where's the pine? Has Cougar been sneaking around your pine pile?:davidguil:


----------



## EricJS (May 11, 2012)

Mike, those boxes are absolutely beautiful!:way2go: Have you ever made a tool chest? (That's on my "one of these days" lists.) If you made one it would be quite a showpiece with your talent!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2012)

David, no cup I like to make them square and flat and then make the board crooked-maybe it is a control issue!!! The one oak lid has a limb that was cut off and buried in the tree. I love working with the flaws. Back to my wonderment of nature in a solid form-what variety within the same tree...........


----------



## BarbS (May 11, 2012)

Wow, Mike. Very Beautiful! Those ought to move very well!


----------



## BangleGuy (May 11, 2012)

Mike you are a true craftsman. These boxes are fabulous! If you ever want to talk trades for bangles, let me know


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 11, 2012)

those are stunning boxes maybe we can trade sometime dave


----------



## Twig Man (May 11, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> The other day I asked lid or no lid- I got lots of Ideas but all were with lids-so I did not get to skate out on lids. Down to the final finishing before hinges. A higher power stepped in on design though. (Kathie) She said you have enough going on so KISS. Started all the same design-a few went astray-darn wood you never can trust IT.



Beautiful Work. Do you sell them?


----------



## Twig Man (May 11, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Copy away- Kathie likes that lid also. I used to stuggle with miters-then I found the answer- it was right in front of me all the time-P-A-T-I-E-N-C-E. That lid is a challenge-8 pieces to get right and glue at once. I will be doing much more inlay work in future- adds plenty to challenge. I love boxes.



I have P A T I E N C E and I cant get miters right to save my life!! One corner always throws me off and I try to fix it and then it all goes to pot LOL


----------



## DKMD (May 11, 2012)

Great work! I like the lids, and I like the way the differing lids seem to fit the attitude of the boxes and the different woods! You, sir, are a talented box maker!:clapping::clapping:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone, boxes are fun. 1. Miters I always test on scrap, you put them together on table saw top they make a gap free straight board. Material has to be straight and consistent thickness. I then dry fit everything. 2 I spent years selling plasterwork to all kinds of people but I have never sold or traded any woodwork-I would and will though. 3. David Thanks I Have all these cubbyholes filled with future sides, lids or doors. When I build -especialy boxes I love to put the right pieces together. The one oak lid is a limb that was cut off and grown around. That is the fun and creativity of boxes. Not a lot different than those crazy hollow forms.


----------



## brown down (May 14, 2012)

man they are fantastic! didn't take you long to put those together!


----------



## davidgiul (May 14, 2012)

Mike1950,
Do you put any felt between the lid and the box to soften the closing of the lid?
Thanks
Dave[/b]


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2012)

thanks,They are easy-hardest part is sanding the cove after the table saw. Lids are easy with the bridal joint and inner lid peice fits in 1/8 groove in both pieces. Now the inlaid corner lid is another story-it was practice for another project. These were just something to do-have a house that we are working on that will keep me away from any other projects for a month.:cray::cray::cray::cray:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2012)

David, I do. I use a really nice bronze barrel hinge that is a no brainer to install and cheap. With the felt circles they shut very nicely.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 15, 2012)

Very nice mike! the figure in the woods you chose makes these pieces. One of the greatest compliments you can recieve is when your peers and other wood workers want your pieces! Outstanding, love them.


----------



## davidgiul (May 15, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> David, I do. I use a really nice bronze barrel hinge that is a no brainer to install and cheap. With the felt circles they shut very nicely.



Thanks


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2012)

Those are indeed lovely lids Mike. I was buying lids in high school circa 1974 for $10 a pop and they even had a lot of the highly sought-after red fibers in them. What do you charge for your lids, and does the box come with the deal? 


:saythat:


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Those are indeed lovely lids Mike. I was buying lids in high school circa 1974 for $10 a pop and they even had a lot of the highly sought-after red fibers in them. What do you charge for your lids, and does the box come with the deal?
> 
> 
> :saythat:


Ah yes, memories of growing up in southern california in the 70"s without a care in the world or any responsibilities, hair to the middle of my back and it wasn't grey. Sunrise in the mountains and sunsets on the beach.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2012)

My lids are not green nor do you need a prescription. No seeds included though. prices were the same in my part of the country in the 70's-I was not in high school though. Lids are fun to build. Overkill with the bridal joint but it makes an easy unique lid. My next box prject will be a little fancier- 6 stand up jewelry boxes with either amboyna burl door insets (3) and persimmon-black line door insets(3). Christmas presents for daughter, step-daughter, DIL and Kinda daughter and 2 for sale. I am wondering if I should do a build thread since everyone seems to like boxes.


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> .. I am wondering if I should do a build thread since everyone seems to like boxes.



No. We hate pics, build threads, details, that kind of thing. Those will get you run out of town on a rail very quickly. 




YES! BUILD THREAD!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2012)

Robert, corners-there are always 3 that is all you have to remember and everything will be just perfect.


----------



## NeilYeag (May 16, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> The other day I asked lid or no lid- I got lots of Ideas but all were with lids-so I did not get to skate out on lids. Down to the final finishing before hinges. A higher power stepped in on design though. (Kathie) She said you have enough going on so KISS. Started all the same design-a few went astray-darn wood you never can trust IT.



The last pic with the box with the curved corner is splendid. I really like the design treatment on the curved corner.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Neil, that is my first effort with that design. It presented some difficulty glueing the 8 peices adn also think I could have used different colors in the inlay. I was kinda winging it.


----------



## Gene Howe (May 20, 2012)

Mike,
I thought I had replied earlier...my bad. Those boxes are just stunning! Love everything about them. Great work, guy.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 22, 2012)

Great boxes. Makes mine look sort of primative. Got lots of ideas from yours. thanks
Dave


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 22, 2012)

Dave I will probably make another batch of ten or more later this year and I will do a build thread on them. pretty easy if you look at one piece at a time.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 22, 2012)

Mike, I will be looking for it . Have started a couple of boxes and will be using some of the wood that i got from you. Mine look like I used a splitting wedge and a rock, but am working on getting them better. Still having a little trouble with the miters. Again working on it. Thanks for the heads up on the build thread .
Dave


----------



## kfuknives (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful! I envy your talent sir. One of those might make a nice gift for the wife or daughter. hmmmm


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 16, 2012)

burlguy72 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > The other day I asked lid or no lid- I got lots of Ideas but all were with lids-so I did not get to skate out on lids. Down to the final finishing before hinges. A higher power stepped in on design though. (Kathie) She said you have enough going on so KISS. Started all the same design-a few went astray-darn wood you never can trust IT.
> ...



Cory, Go to my box build and pick one or? you want more pics of. I will definetly trade.


----------

